# Milan: Commisso vorrebbe il 100% del club.



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.

*Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*

Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.

Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.



Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Giugno 2018)

#continuailteatrino


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.



A Elliot gli frega solo dei 300milioni+interessi. Sto cinese è una palla al piede via via


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.


sta a vedere che poi tra Commisso e Ricketts alla fine spunta un terzo che nessuno ha ancora detto


----------



## sacchino (24 Giugno 2018)

Comunque vada il club che vale di più al mondo è di un americano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta a vedere che poi tra Commisso e Ricketts alla fine spunta un terzo che nessuno ha ancora detto



Torna sotto il tizio Malese


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.


Yonghong Li da questa cessione forzata dalle circostanze ci sta rimettendo denaro in linea capitale, l'unica sua speranza di recuperare è lucrare sul sovrapprezzo di azioni in suo possesso a seguito di IPO, donde il suo interesse a detenere, comunque e per il momento, una quota di minoranza. Se le condizioni sono queste, rifiuterà, ovviamente. Ecco perché si è alzato dal tavolo, lo scorso 14 giugno, e i Ricketts hanno sparato quel comunicato ufficiale: la famiglia di Chicago offre di acquistare una stakeholder di controllo, non la totalità del suo pacchetto. In queste premesse, goodbye, Mr. Rocco.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

cmq il fatto che non si sia fatto sotto un gruppo cinese alla suning conferma la chiusura agli investimenti sul governo cinese. su questo rispetto all'inter dovremmo essere avvantaggiati con un americano.



Casnop ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li da questa cessione forzata dalle circostanze ci sta rimettendo denaro in linea capitale, l'unica sua speranza di recuperare è lucrare sul sovrapprezzo di azioni in suo possesso a seguito di IPO, donde il suo interesse a detenere, comunque e per il momento, una quota di minoranza. Se le condizioni sono queste, rifiuterà, ovviamente. Ecco perché si è alzato dal tavolo, lo scorso 14 giugno, e i Ricketts hanno sparato quel comunicato ufficiale: la famiglia di Chicago offre di acquistare una stakeholder di controllo, non la totalità del suo pacchetto. In queste premesse, goodbye, Mr. Rocco.



Oppure potrebbero mettersi d'accordo per un uscita controllata a prezzo stabilito entro 1 2 anni massimo per fargli recuperare quanto più possibile l'investimento. Che sia ricketts o mister commisso non accetteranno un socio alla tohir che tiene per le palle mister zhang din don senza mettere un euro.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

*Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2018)

mi pare impossibile, l'unica speranza che ha li di rientrare di quanto speso e in futuro di guardagnarci è quella di mantenere una quota che poi aumenterà di valore


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.



L’unica cosa è attendere. Basta che questa storia non duri altri mesi, ma che si chiuda in tempi brevi questa farsa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*




Visionario!  Steve Jobs 2.0! 

Quanto odio questi aggettivi. Forza Ricketts


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.



E questo potrebbe combaciare con il gran rifiuto di Mr Li di giovedì scorso. Evidentemente, probabilmente, diciamo forse, esiste un'altra offerta che Mr Li ritiene più vantaggiosa per lui. 
Magari un'offerta di qualcuno che vuole solo il controllo.
Magari qualcuno che lo ha già espresso in via ufficiale dopo il gran rifiuto di Mr Li ai rivali in affare.

Magari una famiglia di sei americani. Chissà 

Sarebbe una soluzione graditissima per molti tifosi. Forse la maggior parte. Non andiamo oltre e facciamo questo home run, forza!


----------



## ignaxio (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. .



Poi fa i complimenti alle mogli dei calciatori e grida “ATTACCARE”


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*



.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Anche se Li mantenesse una piccola quota non sarebbe un problema per noi. Sicuramente non interferirebbe nel controllo effettivo della squadra.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E questo potrebbe combaciare con il gran rifiuto di Mr Li di giovedì scorso. Evidentemente, probabilmente, diciamo forse, esiste un'altra offerta che Mr Li ritiene più vantaggiosa per lui.
> Magari un'offerta di qualcuno che vuole solo il controllo.
> Magari qualcuno che lo ha già espresso in via ufficiale dopo il gran rifiuto di Mr Li ai rivali in affare.
> 
> ...



Stento a credere che Li molla davvero tutto dopo aver avviato i progetti in China.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche se Li mantenesse una piccola quota non sarebbe un problema per noi. Sicuramente non interferirebbe nel controllo effettivo della squadra.




In realtà è la condizione migliore per lui. Gli altri gestiscono e fanno i soldi, lui incassa senza fare praticamente niente


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche se Li mantenesse una piccola quota non sarebbe un problema per noi. Sicuramente non interferirebbe nel controllo effettivo della squadra.



invece crerebbe problemi perchè non avrebbe soldi per gli aumenti di capitale quindi la maggioranza dovrebbe fare dei prestiti con conseguente indebitamento del club in stile inter-zhang-tohir, non mi piace per niente  via via


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Stento a credere che Li molla davvero tutto dopo aver avviato i progetti in China.



Infatti i Ricketts vogliono solo il controllo, non la totalità delle quote. Il loro comunicato è abbastanza chiaro sul punto


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti i Ricketts vogliono solo il controllo, non la totalità delle quote. Il loro comunicato è abbastanza chiaro sul punto


Il comunicato dei Ricketts è chiaro: "stakeholder di controllo". Precisi.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



Ma se la trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo come sembrerebbe mi spiegate il comunicato dei Ricketts? Qual è il motivo per cui si sarebbero esposti tanto?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



se le cose stanno così, scendo dal carro dei Ricketts mestamente, per salire su quello di Commisso  Via cinefake e tutta la combriccola. Tabula rasa!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti i Ricketts vogliono solo il controllo, non la totalità delle quote. Il loro comunicato è abbastanza chiaro sul punto



Ma in ogni caso a Li conviene vendere comunque prima dell'escussione di Elliott no?

Può essere che stia trattando tra questi acquirenti spuntando la situazione migliore tra valutazione club/quote.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*


Mr. Rocco picchia duro sulle piaghe altrui, è normale, ma, purtroppo per lui, da Li si sono fatti vivi tipi che fanno il programma Undercover Boss, figurarsi. Sei angioletti pronti ad andare in soccorso di Yonghong, in cambio di uno sconto, e di una quota di minoranza. Li, commosso, ha ringraziato.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche se Li mantenesse una piccola quota non sarebbe un problema per noi. Sicuramente non interferirebbe nel controllo effettivo della squadra.



al contrario, chiedi a nati dopo come stanno odiando tohir che sta bloccando i vari tentativi di aumenti di capitale di Suning.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se le cose stanno così, scendo dal carro dei Ricketts mestamente, per salire su quello di Commisso  Via cinefake e tutta la combriccola. Tabula rasa!



Commisso al 100% mi ricorda Mr Bee al 100% 

E' anche vero però che Yonghong Li deve sparire al più presto per il bene del Milan. 
Io spero che Elliott mandi all'aria la trattativa con Commisso e che gestiscano loro il club per il tempo che serve.
I Ricketts rimangono i benvenuti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al contrario, chiedi a nati dopo come stanno odiando tohir che sta bloccando i vari tentativi di aumenti di capitale di Suning.



Basta firmare una condizione contrattuale che obbliga ad uscire dopo tot anni. Non si può fare?


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al contrario, chiedi a nati dopo come stanno odiando tohir che sta bloccando i vari tentativi di aumenti di capitale di Suning.



Si ma Thoir esiste Li no.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commisso al 100% mi ricorda Mr Bee al 100%
> 
> E' anche vero però che Yonghong Li deve sparire al più presto per il bene del Milan.
> Io spero che Elliott mandi all'aria la trattativa con Commisso e che gestiscano loro il club per il tempo che serve.
> I Ricketts rimangono i benvenuti.



però ci sono 4,5 miliardi di differenza, una cosa da poco 



Boomer ha scritto:


> Si ma Thoir esiste Li no.



cambia nulla, sempre di poveraccio si tratta che non fa gli aumenti di capitale. Allo stesso tempo intelligente da tenere per le palle zhang con il 30%


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta firmare una condizione contrattuale che obbliga ad uscire dopo tot anni. Non si può fare?





Boomer ha scritto:


> Si ma Thoir esiste Li no.



si ma come spiegava giustamente l'altro utente, se volessi io (commisso per esempio) fare un aumento di capitale pari alla mia quota, Li dovrebbe corrispondere per la sua, altrimenti partecipando solo io diluirei la sua quota. Lui quindi potrà porre determinati veti. Vedi Suning, costretta a prestare soldi all'inter sotto forma di finanziamento piuttosto che fare classici aumenti di capitale. Oddio, è possibile che avrebbero fatto lo stesso in ogni caso, ma non è un caso che adesso pare vogliano liberarsi a tutti i costi di tohir che invece non molla l'osso sperando in un futuro di guadagnarci tanto dalla sua quota. Quindi liberarsi assolutamente di sti cinefake. Tabula rasa.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...




*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Giugno 2018)

Ma come diamine è possibile che ai tempi in cui Berlusconi cercava acquirenti, questi plurimiliardari non sono stati presi in considerazione/non si sono interessati?


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Giugno 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma come diamine è possibile che ai tempi in cui Berlusconi cercava acquirenti, questi plurimiliardari non sono stati presi in considerazione/non si sono interessati?



Il perché è molto semplice: Berlusconi voleva 1 miliardo, ora il Milan vale praticamente la metà. Ecco perché


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Il perché è molto semplice: Berlusconi voleva 1 miliardo, ora il Milan vale praticamente la metà. Ecco perché



Infine la colpa ricade sempre sul nano.


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche se Li mantenesse una piccola quota non sarebbe un problema per noi. Sicuramente non interferirebbe nel controllo effettivo della squadra.



Beh più o meno.. guarda Thoir e i problemi di Suning a fare aumenti di capitale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma come diamine è possibile che ai tempi in cui Berlusconi cercava acquirenti, questi plurimiliardari non sono stati presi in considerazione/non si sono interessati?



Voleva il doppio del costo attuale


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*



Almeno i giornali sembrano aver cambiato tono.. notizie più serie, asettiche.. senza giudizi o illazioni (quasi sempre poi reali).
Almeno spero che nei prossimi mesi lo standard della comunicazione nei nostri confronti torni a esser seria (fino ad oggi eravamo ridicolizzati.. per colpa nostra ovviamente)


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...





AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma come diamine è possibile che ai tempi in cui Berlusconi cercava acquirenti, questi plurimiliardari non sono stati presi in considerazione/non si sono interessati?



Perchè era solo l'ennesimo teatrino, per me non se ne è mai uscito veramente dal Milan, però forse lo farà ora (anche se sarei stato più tranquillo coi Ricketts). 
Vediamo, il suo genio ed estro vanno ben oltre la mia immaginazione, se non fossi milanista attenderei con trepidazione il prssimo episodio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Il perché è molto semplice: Berlusconi voleva 1 miliardo, ora il Milan vale praticamente la metà. Ecco perché



E voleva una lavatrice


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



@Aron io da sempre leggo e appoggio qiasi in toto i dubbi su operazione F-YL... 
però ora devo chiedertelo: se Commissp prendesse 100% (o comunque maggioranza), con cambio dirigenza.. i tuoi dubbi crollerebbero?
[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] non riportare robe esterne. Non ci interessano minimamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> ...



Mah vediamo in ogni caso preferirei qualcuno che si prende il 100% piuttosto che qualcuno che accetta di diventare socio di Li 
cioè chi di voi dopo la figura che sta facendo questo qui lo vorrebbe come socio??


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## koti (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...



Beh dopo questa notizia tifo il calabrese, fuori dalle palle questi cazo di cinesi.


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commisso al 100% mi ricorda Mr Bee al 100%
> 
> E' anche vero però che Yonghong Li deve sparire al più presto per il bene del Milan.
> Io spero che Elliott mandi all'aria la trattativa con Commisso e che gestiscano loro il club per il tempo che serve.
> I Ricketts rimangono i benvenuti.



Però Elliot è parte del teatrino che hanno messo su.fino ad oggi.. cosa garantirebbe il nostro futuro?
Maldini? e se entrasse anche con Commisso vd Silva)?


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però Elliot è parte del teatrino che hanno messo su.fino ad oggi.. cosa garantirebbe il nostro futuro?
> Maldini? e se entrasse anche con Commisso vd Silva)?



E' chiaro che lo Zio Ellitot è intervenuto per aiutare il suo amico Silvio. Non a caso sta lottando contro Vivendi in Tim che guardacaso era in disputa con Silvio.


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che lo Zio Ellitot è intervenuto per aiutare il suo amico Silvio. Non a caso sta lottando contro Vivendi in Tim che guardacaso era in disputa con Silvio.



Appunto.. se abbiamo dubbi su Commisso dovremmo averli anche su Singer..
Detto da uno che tifa Ricketts..


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però Elliot è parte del teatrino che hanno messo su.fino ad oggi.. cosa garantirebbe il nostro futuro?
> Maldini? e se entrasse anche con Commisso vd Silva)?



commisso garantisce con 4,5 miliardi poi potrebbero entrare riccardo silva e maldini ancora meglio



Boomer ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che lo Zio Ellitot è intervenuto per aiutare il suo amico Silvio. Non a caso sta lottando contro Vivendi in Tim che guardacaso era in disputa con Silvio.



elliot è intervenuto per avere un guadagno certo al 100% altro che amico di silvio.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta firmare una condizione contrattuale che obbliga ad uscire dopo tot anni. Non si può fare?





Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...





fra29 ha scritto:


> Però Elliot è parte del teatrino che hanno messo su.fino ad oggi.. cosa garantirebbe il nostro futuro?
> Maldini? e se entrasse anche con Commisso vd Silva)?



la situazione è molto molto complessa. Lo sanno solo loro quello che hanno fatto. Ormai siamo in balia degli eventi, non ci resta che sperare nella situazione migliore che ad oggi è sicuramente il passaggio di proprietà ad un soggetto noto, forte economicamente e che prenda tutto, senza lasciare minoranza o altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. se abbiamo dubbi su Commisso dovremmo averli anche su Singer..
> Detto da uno che tifa Ricketts..




Arrivati a questo punto non cambia più nulla, manca pochissimo


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

io tifo per la celerità, si sbrigassero siamo stanchi!


----------



## Manue (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...



L’attuale proprietario ha 7 vite, ma forse 6 le ha già consumate. 
Non sta cercando i 32 MLN da ridare a Li, possiamo quindi essere abbastanza fiduciosi sul fatto che non sarà più il nostro Presidente. 
Io vedo bene sia Commisso che i Rickets, svanisce quella nuvola di mistero che ci avvolge da quando abbiamo Li, a favore di un Proprietario con solidità economiche, statunitense. 

Dai dai che succederà qualcosa...


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> elliot è intervenuto per avere un guadagno certo al 100% altro che amico di silvio.



Appunto il guadagno glie lo ha garantito Silvio. Il prestito era rischiosissimo visto che sicuramente il fondo Elliot ( che è non è l'ultimo dei dementi ) sapeva che Li era fasullo quindi si erano già accordati per un'acquisizione vera. Lo Zio Elly si prenderà una bella parcella con gli interessi che verranno pagati dal nuovo Socio. Tutto previsto con Silvio.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Appunto il guadagno glie lo ha garantito Silvio. Il prestito era rischiosissimo visto che sicuramente il fondo Elliot ( che è non è l'ultimo dei dementi ) sapeva che Li era fasullo quindi si erano già accordati per un'acquisizione vera. Lo Zio Elly si prenderà una bella parcella con gli interessi che verranno pagati dal nuovo Socio. Tutto previsto con Silvio.



fino a quando non ci sono prove certe mi rifiuto di credere a certe teorie. Qualunque cosa sia successo sono sicuro che il prossimo proprietario sarà quello solido, serio e conosciuto che cercavamo.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> @Aron io da sempre leggo e appoggio qiasi in toto i dubbi su operazione F-YL...
> però ora devo chiedertelo: se Commissp prendesse 100% (o comunque maggioranza), con cambio dirigenza.. i tuoi dubbi crollerebbero?




Col 100%? No. 
Il recente passato e il presente di Commisso, e le sue affiliazioni, restano sempre le stesse.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Appunto.. se abbiamo dubbi su Commisso dovremmo averli anche su Singer..
> Detto da uno che tifa Ricketts..



Elliott è l'ultima possibilità per modificare la sentenza UEFA. Le poche chance a disposizione tanto vale giocarsele con loro, che tra l'altro a detta di alcuni giornalisti porterebbero Albertini e Maldini.
Infatti Elliott nella sua veste di intermediario di capitali cerca comunque di fare le cose al meglio per i beni che gestisce e per i propri clienti.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Col 100%? No.
> Il recente passato e il presente di Commisso, e le sue affiliazioni, restano sempre le stesse.



l'affiliazione sarebbe riccardo silva socio e grande amico di paolo maldini o c'è ne sono altre?


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> l'affiliazione sarebbe riccardo silva socio e grande amico di paolo maldini o c'è ne sono altre?



Il rientro di Maldini come già detto è la cartina di tornasole del presente e del futuro del Milan.
Con i Ricketts quasi certamente tornerebbe. Con Elliott anche. Con Commisso ancora non si sa nulla di questo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il rientro di Maldini come già detto è la cartina di tornasole del presente e del futuro del Milan.
> Con i Ricketts quasi certamente tornerebbe. Con Elliott anche. Con Commisso ancora non si sa nulla di questo.



Ma in base a cosa con Ricketts ed Elliot tornerebbe sicuro? Eddai


----------



## Gekyn (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...



La domanda esistenziale è:
Meglio commisso al 100% e con molta probabilità di avere Maldini come DG o
Fam. Ricketts con la maggioranza con dentro ancora HL, ma un piano industriale, almeno a parole, molto accattivante?
Ai posteri la sentenza.....


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il rientro di Maldini come già detto è la cartina di tornasole del presente e del futuro del Milan.
> Con i Ricketts quasi certamente tornerebbe. Con Elliott anche. Con Commisso ancora non si sa nulla di questo.



se c'è di mezzo l'unica affiliazione riccardo silva si porterà al 200% anche maldini, dunque possiamo fare sogni tranquilli. Per quanto riguarda l'amicizia condor-silva rimane tale, sanno benissimo chi ha distrutto il milan è quindi non gli faranno mettere ne bocca ne piede nelle questioni dell'acmilan.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente, Commisso vorrebbe acquistare subito il 100% del Milan. Quindi, via subito i cinesi i quali, però, non vorrebbero abbandonare del tutto il club. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un incontro tra lo stesso Commisso e Li per approfondire la questione e trovare una soluzione. Elliott, che può prendere il Milan in pegno, forse non vedrebbe in modo del tutto positivo l'immediata uscita di scena di Li.
> 
> *Secondo Simone Sandri, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport inviato a New York, gli avvocati di Commisso stanno per presentare un'offerta ufficiale a Li che è in una posizione di debolezza, considerato che rischia di perdere tutto. Dall'altra parte ci sono i Ricketts, che continuano a credere nell'operazione. Commisso è un visionario che conosce il calcio. Ha salvato i Cosmos dal fallimento. I prossimi 2-3 giorni saranno decisivi, sia per i RIcketts che per Commisso. Si cercherà di chiudere entro il 10 luglio, giorno in cui potrebbe subentrare Elliott.*
> 
> ...


Più passa il tempo e escono notizie più mi sto convincendo che alla fine dei giochi non chiuderá proprio nessuno. Vedremo, ho questa brutta sensazione.


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il rientro di Maldini come già detto è la cartina di tornasole del presente e del futuro del Milan.
> Con i Ricketts quasi certamente tornerebbe. Con Elliott anche. Con Commisso ancora non si sa nulla di questo.



e se, anche grazie a Silva, entrasse con Commisso?
Che deve fare sto povero uomo per convincerti..


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

*Spormediaset: "Filtra perplessità da parte della famiglia Ricketts sulle pretese di Yonghong Li di 500 milioni per il 75%" *


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Spormediaset: "Filtra perplessità da parte della famiglia Ricketts sulle pretese di Yonghong Li di 500 milioni per il 75%" *



In effetti è assurdo.. infatti sto Li o va fuori o.non torna.. per quello.almeno nei "numeri" ha più senso la trattativa di Commisso al 100% (sempre sia vera)


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> e se, anche grazie a Silva, entrasse con Commisso?
> Che deve fare sto povero uomo per convincerti..



Non può fare nulla per convincermi  Il suo passato e presente parlano per lui.
Può riabilitarsi in futuro? Certamente. 
Ma lo faccia lontano dal Milan.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Spormediaset: "Filtra perplessità da parte della famiglia Ricketts sulle pretese di Yonghong Li di 500 milioni per il 75%" *



Altra dimostrazione della serietà dei Ricketts


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La domanda esistenziale è:
> Meglio commisso al 100% e con molta probabilità di avere Maldini come DG o
> Fam. Ricketts con la maggioranza con dentro ancora HL, ma un piano industriale, almeno a parole, molto accattivante?
> Ai posteri la sentenza.....



x me Li al 100% non venderà, al 75% si


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altra dimostrazione della serietà dei Ricketts



cioè ieri fanno un comunicato ufficiale dove dicono che vogliono la maggioranza del Milan e oggi sembra che non vogliano dare 500 x il 75% del Milan e sarebbero seri? fosse veramente così sarebbero dei dilettanti prima tratti il prezzo e poi fai comunicati. pensa se avesse fatto così Commisso cosa avresti scritto


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> cioè ieri fanno un comunicato ufficiale dove dicono che vogliono la maggioranza del Milan e oggi sembra che non vogliano dare 500 x il 75% del Milan e sarebbero seri? fosse veramente così sarebbero dei dilettanti prima tratti il prezzo e poi fai comunicati. pensa se avesse fatto così Commisso cosa avresti scritto



Il Milan non vale tutti quei soldi, soprattutto considerando il rischio che corre con la sentenza UEFA. 
Il comunicato dei Ricketts faceva infatti supporre che il loro interesse ci sia ma che nella trattativa sarebbero indietro, come infatti è risultato a buona parte dei giornalisti.

Diffido invece di chi non vede l'ora di versare una pioggia di soldi per prendere adesso il club, senza neanche aspettare il passaggio a Elliott.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> x me Li al 100% non venderà, al 75% si



e allora a NY sta sprecando solo tempo!


----------

